
Markdown, Block Parsing and the Road to Hell - davidblair
http://www.cforcoding.com/2010/02/markdown-block-parsing-and-road-to-hell.html
======
wglb
The article talks about a particular behavior in markdown when leading spaces
are potentially ambiguous. However, it seems that there is an error, as the
input in one example contains the strings "one" "two" "three" "four", the
output is said to contain "one" "two" "two" "two".

When writing programming articles showing actual code, it is quite important
to get all the details right. A reader seeing the first non-reproduceable
result will lose confidence in the presentation.

